# Congo hair



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

IMHO .... For those who have wondered if Congo hair is comparable to ep fiber , it is, in fact I like it a little better, it's a little easier to work with and separate the fibers from the bundle, not to mention the price MUCH lower! I always welcome comments and suggestions on my ties , thanks , Deep


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

where do you order from?


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/gift_boxes.htm

I don't work for them, not promoting it, I got the baitfish box for Christmas from my wife and finally got around to using it and I am very impressed for the money ... And for my money I can tell little if any difference between it and ep fiber... But I like EP products and I'm not knocking ESP his streamer brushes...


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

I feel ya brotha' !  thanks for that. I had heard another user on microskiff saying good things about it. I will definitely check it out ! nice ties by the way ! 

I actually found a old Halloween mask that had 3 ft long black hair that's like EP fibers. just a little thicker. haha 

thanks again capm' God Bless


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice patterns.. I recently got a variety of solid colors and a few blends as well.. Super deal on the cost of the material, and I like it better than EP also..


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a bunch of that stuff from FTD, I guess I need to practice alot more. Mine don't come out looking nearly as nice.


----------

